
Can the planet afford the exorbitant power demands of machine learning - jrepinc
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/nov/16/can-planet-afford-exorbitant-power-demands-of-machine-learning
======
sharemywin
To me the article is missing the point between training a model and running a
model.

